# Billipixels ? Coming to your Canon 20 yrs from now



## Haydn1971 (Apr 26, 2012)

Caught this on a IT site... Things to come, if you don't mind a 3 tonne camera ;-)

Billipixel Camera


----------



## Wideopen (May 3, 2012)

I wonder how big the RAW files are gonna be. Im sure they'll have 128TB cards by then ;D


----------



## poias (May 6, 2012)

Haydn1971 said:


> Caught this on a IT site... Things to come, if you don't mind a 3 tonne camera ;-)
> 
> Billipixel Camera



Meh, my 27mpx 5D viii is enough. Don't be such gigapixel whores. Besides, I don't want to upgrade my computer to handle that much unnecessary data. Let Sony/Nikon/Samsung/Panasonic/JVC/LG/everybody pursue the ridiculous pixels.


----------



## AdamJ (May 8, 2012)

I would have been happier with 2 billion pixels and better DR.


----------



## Tcapp (May 8, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> I would have been happier with 2 billion pixels and better DR.



HA. +1 to you sir for being relevant.


----------



## nicku (May 8, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> I would have been happier with 2 billion pixels and better DR.



Maybe Nikon will be interested... ;D ;D


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (May 8, 2012)

poias said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Caught this on a IT site... Things to come, if you don't mind a 3 tonne camera ;-)
> ...



to be fair, this would be in 20 years from now. low light performance and overall PC parts plus storage would be insane. today, my 4.5ghz quadcore (overclocked) may be impressive, but at the rate that technology grows, in 20 years, i wouldnt be surprised if we had 30ghz on a 15 core processor, and with some serious storage.


----------



## Tcapp (May 8, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > Haydn1971 said:
> ...



You're probably not far off with that prediction. I think 30 ghz might be pushing it, but 15 core is probably spot on. I think there will be a point when instead of things getting faster and better, things just get cheaper. There has to be a point of diminishing return on the performance side of things, right?


----------



## JerryKnight (May 8, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > Haydn1971 said:
> ...



My theory is that there will still be 3-4 GHz cores, but the whole concept of "cores" will be less interesting, since there will be so many of them. Expecting your computer to do things one step at a time will soon be laughably outdated. Graphics hardware already measures cores in the multiple hundreds, and although they are far more specialized than a CPU core, the GPU hardware has been a decent predictor of future CPU hardware ever since GPU's first showed up. 64-bit, 128-bit, 256-bit, etc. DDR5+ memory.. 500+ cores.. that's the direction general computing hardware will eventually go. Notice how none of the graphics card specs list the clock speed first, if at all. It's all about memory rating and capacity, as well as the number of cores. Eventually, separate GPU's may even be "absorbed" into the CPU and the entire computer will run the way GPU's run now - massively parallel.

And yes, storage technology will continue to improve and we'll have much faster and much cheaper solid-state storage in the coming years. Someday, our grandchildren will think we're crazy when we reminisce about the days when information was stored magnetically on spinning platters.


----------



## Rodknee (May 8, 2012)

You won't have to worry about storage by then, surely everything will just be pumped straight in to the cloud and sucked back out to view it all in a thousandth of a second


----------



## Tcapp (May 8, 2012)

Rodknee said:


> You won't have to worry about storage by then, surely everything will just be pumped straight in to the cloud and sucked back out to view it all in a thousandth of a second



I will never trust the cloud to store my photos. I won't put my photos in someone elses hands. I need to be responsible for my own stuff. That is the only way I know it's safe.


----------



## Forceflow (May 8, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Rodknee said:
> 
> 
> > You won't have to worry about storage by then, surely everything will just be pumped straight in to the cloud and sucked back out to view it all in a thousandth of a second
> ...



While I would not simply dump it into any cloud I can assure you that the pros can keep your photos much safer than you can. I work in the business and the technology we employ to make sure your data is kept save is not affordable to the average joe. Of course that service comes at a price, but I would certainly trust my company much more to keep my photos safe than I could ever dream of. 
Multiple DC locations equipped with the latest and most reliable backup hardware solutions, automatic duplication of any backup image into at least two locations. Fully automated validity check of the data with automated fail saves that will recreate a second copy should either one fail. And of course a migration path to make sure all data is moved onto the next hardware generation once it is being employed. (So no sad faces that there simply are no more 5 1/4" floppy drives out there)
Just like with photography it really depends on how much you are willing to pay. You can have your job being photographed by the guy with the disposable camera for free or pay a pro several thousand $ to make sure everything is perfect. 

In 20 years time I would expect to have RAID datacenters with storage clouds that are self replicating you data over multiple locations. This being integrated right into your own devices to be viewed and worked with as you want. You wont have any more localized storage since this simply does not make sense when your dSLR will have full internet access to write any image you make right into your own private cloud space, instantly accessible to your laptop and all other devices for sharing or processing the image or even to integrate it right into your dA, Flicker or FB account.


----------



## Tcapp (May 8, 2012)

Forceflow said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > Rodknee said:
> ...



The main reason I don't want to trust my stuff to someone else is you never know if they are gong to be in business tomorrow. Example, megaupload got shut down by the FBI out of nowhere. Even the biggest companies can go under. If i back my photos up to a blu-ray disk and stick it in a fireproof safe, I feel that might be a safer solution. But to each their own. If its affordable, doing both would certainly be best.


----------

